# getting down ALT,AST and billirubin lvl's



## andy (Nov 2, 2019)

so Im prepping this guy for the first show ever as a men's physique. he's 2 weeks out.
he finally did his bloodwork (after a month he was said to do them ASAP)

His ALT , AST and billirubin ar approx. 2x more than max allowed are.
Here's the thing, I'm training him naturally so it's not juice related.

for major of my clients and myself(and Im juicing) if we have elevated levels usually I would do some milk thistle, dandelion, artichoke extracts would work perfect.
But these guy's levels drop like 10% to none, like the body doesn't take any of these supps i give him.

Also his test levels are crazy low. on range between 3.30 - 8.05 , the level was 2.67 in july and now dropped to 0.67.

He say's he feels fine though but the bloods he did yesterday makes me pretty nervous.

any thoughts about the liver levels, did i missed something? is there another way to drop levels?


----------



## andy (Nov 2, 2019)

sidenote - he's a family guy of two and doesn't smoke or drink at all. eat's clean as told and sticks to every change along the way I give him.


----------



## CJ (Nov 2, 2019)

How close to his last training session was the blood drawn? Muscle damage from exercise will raise liver values.

Mine's always about 5-10 points above range, not as much as your guy, but I'm not in contest prep either.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 2, 2019)

My best guess is this.  S stated above, not uncommon to have higher than normal levels from intense training.  Couple that with the fact that he's only two weeks out so I'm assuming you've got him lean as shit.  His levels aren't scary high,  but I'm betting at this point his levels are where they are because he's eating some muscle mass up.  If you don't want to adjust training or diet, again this will be done in two weeks.  Check his liver enzymes again a few weeks post show and I'll bet they're down.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 2, 2019)

What the Bros are sayin' x3.

Good study showing exercised-induced liver enzyme elevation.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 3, 2019)

I'd be willing to bet the guys above are correct in their assumption, but you may also want to look into his quality of sleep. I've had my blood work go to shit when I was only getting 3-4 hrs of sleep a night and training in the morning afterwards.


----------



## rawdeal (Nov 4, 2019)

andy said:


> . . . usually I would do some milk thistle, dandelion, artichoke extracts would work perfect . . .
> 
> in before Jin suggests tudca, an otc Taurine analog of the prescription drug udca. To that I might add Glutathione or the much cheaper NAC that  breaks down to Glutathione anyway.
> 
> ...



thought I'd get clever and answer in blue within the quote, ​but that broke the 10 character rule


----------



## andy (Nov 4, 2019)

rawdeal said:


> thought I'd get clever and answer in blue within the quote, ​but that broke the 10 character rule



for test it's ng/mL.
I guess it's different than in states, but the labs good and certified.


----------



## andy (Nov 4, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> How close to his last training session was the blood drawn? Muscle damage from exercise will raise liver values.
> 
> Mine's always about 5-10 points above range, not as much as your guy, but I'm not in contest prep either.



next morning after the sehs : training for volume + 45min cardio + posing sesh 15-20 min


----------



## Viduus (Nov 4, 2019)

I’m 100% with Bricks on this. All three values are tissue/blood breakdown related. Heavy diet combined with training right before the blood draws and all three would be spiked.


----------



## andy (Nov 4, 2019)

alright. thanks guys


----------



## andy (Nov 5, 2019)

so, that's my guy currently 2 weeks out from stepping 1st time on stage, nothin crazy, but looks decent 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 8751
View attachment 8752
View attachment 8753
View attachment 8754
View attachment 8755


I dunno why they all turned like that.lol


----------



## Jin (Nov 5, 2019)

Those physique poses are ridiculous. 

(Not his, I mean in general).

He looks good for that category though. Nice work Andy and client.


----------



## 3 Blind Mice (Nov 5, 2019)

Does he skip leg days on purpose  ?


----------



## andy (Nov 6, 2019)

we skip leg day.lol, this is his first year in gym whatsoever. And let's be honest, men's physique don't do leg  but sure time to time we do a leg workout but just to give extra stimulus to rest of the body.

agreed on mens physique posing, it's fun to watch thou. lol


----------



## Yaya (Nov 6, 2019)

I'd bang him... I think.?


----------



## andy (Nov 6, 2019)

yaya said:


> i'd bang him... I think.?


 ........
Lol


----------



## 3 Blind Mice (Nov 6, 2019)

You did a very good job coaching him Andy


----------

